# Polyresin streichen? Hat jemand Erfahrung?



## Goldkäferchen (4. Okt. 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe meinen Polyresinbrunnen vor einigen Jahren gestrichen, aber jetzt blättert die Farbe ab. Was kann ich tun?
Hätte ich ihn vorher grundieren müssen?
Bin für Tipps und Vorschläge dankbar
LG
Goldkäferchen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Okt. 2022

so sieht er aus


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Okt. 2022)

hallo, hat hier keiner eine Ahnung?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2022)

Hmmm….





						Was ist Polyresin & woraus besteht es? Aufklärung
					






					naturwissenschaften24.com
				



Je nach Zusammensetzung ändern sich die Anforderungen.
Würde sagen. Alte Farbe sauber entfernen, Alte Oxydschicht sofern vorhanden durch schleifen entfernen.
Entfetten..  (mit Aceton)

Streichen oder spritzen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Patrik,
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. so wäre ich auch vorgegangen. Sollte ich vielleicht auch vorher noch grundieren?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Turbo (5. Okt. 2022)

Salü Goldkäferchen

Weiss nicht. Bin nicht Maler.
Schadet bestimmt nicht.   
Mache doch das, was dir dein Bauchgefühl sagt


----------



## samorai (5. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Goldkäferchen! 
Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher aber der Nachbar hat Farbe auf Wasser Basis für seine Buddas verwendet. 
Diese sind aber nicht aus Polyresin sondern aus einem Betongemisch. 
Trotzdem geht der Anstrich jetzt ins 2. Jahr und sieht immer noch perfekt aus. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall weiß, Polyresin ist enorm Frost empfindlich, es platzen immer wieder kleine Stücke ab. 
Also nicht Winterhart.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Okt. 2022)

hallo Ron,
ja ich weiß, Polyresin ist frostempfindlich, schleppe den Brunnen jeden Herbst in die __ Laube.
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (6. Okt. 2022)

Hallo, mir ist mal ein Stück abgebrochen und ich habe gesehen, dass das Objekt durchgefaerbt und nicht lackiert war. Es ließ sich auch mit keinem Kleber reparieren. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Kunststoffartige überwiegt und würde es vielleicht mit Primer probieren.


----------



## Lion (6. Okt. 2022)

ich denke, dass ein Primer für Polyresin das richtige ist.

Man kann den Primer in der gewünschten Farbe mischen lassen.

Ich habe mit einem Primer ein Projekt gestrichen und zufällig aus Zeitgründen eine
2te Farbschicht noch nicht gemacht, sieht auch so sehr gut aus und hält.

Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Okt. 2022)

Danke an alle!


----------

